# Jon "Bones" Jones



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Had this nearly finished on my hard disk for a while... finished it up for Saturday...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I like it. The pattern in the background is cool.


----------

